# Zoo up for sale



## GargGecko (Jan 1, 2014)

UK zoo housing 300 exotic animals goes on sale... for the same price as a London flat
Someone should buy this before someone from the AR side does and releases all of the animals!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I saw this on Zoopla. It seems reasonable but the running costs of a zoo are very expensive , especially when you consider that most of the visitors are in the summertime .


----------



## indian cobra (Feb 1, 2014)

Imagine the vets bills :gasp:


----------



## keithshoesmith (Mar 29, 2011)

*Zoo*

I bet your still tempted Colin. :lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

In my wilder moments Keith.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

colinm said:


> In my wilder moments Keith.


We could pool our resources and buy it!


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I so would ............................:flrt:


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

If my numbers come up.......


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

I used to live in Aberystwyth, This 'Zoo' is fairly run down, it would need about £600,000 to get it back up to a decent standard.

Its also located in a small seaside town, Borth, this place is very very quiet during the off peak season. You would need some crowd pullers to see you through the winter....Im not sure that the 'Zoo' has that much room for expansion. 

There is additional land, however, I believe this is in the form of a field behind the house on a hill, so not ideal for expansion.

If you have a bottomless pit of money, then it could be a good project, but if you want to make any money from it....:crazy:


----------



## GargGecko (Jan 1, 2014)

I love Borth! My family are from Aber so I could see myself there but indeed, it's never going to be a top holiday destination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Looks like a new housing estate then :gasp:


----------



## smithj94 (Jan 17, 2016)

I bet they are loving the free advertisement lol :2thumb:


----------



## Nathaniel1989 (Jan 20, 2016)

what about a collective group buy from everyone on here? I mean, it would "make money" ran correctly... Would be a huge step for RFUK :no1:


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,


I looked into buying this zoo back in 2014-15 with 2-3 friends, as it was back then on the market for a limited reduced price. This Zoo has been on the market on and off the market as far back as 2009.


The reason why we didn't end up purchasing this zoo is down to 5 main reasons, which i'm not going to broadcast on here out of respect to the owners & don't want to create any negative vibes towards this business venture. 


This is still half on the table for me, If anyone else is truly intressted in this one in a lifetime venture, please PM me & I will happy take you through my findings.


I am still in touch with Alan & Jean and exchange emails once a month with updates, mainly on the new arrival of the lions. There have been many people intressted in this zoo, including Anna Ryder Richardson before she bought Manor House Park & Peak Wildlife.



One positive point- This will most likely never become a housing estate due to fact it currently sits level just above sea level & the local council having a no build policy in that particular area.

Thanks Kate


----------

